# 'Harriers verses Cyclists'



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Sep 2012)

Is there anyone else, apart from me, on here who competes in this event?


http://www.bingleyharriers.co.uk/html/h_v_cyclists/hvc.htm

It's held in November by a combination of 'Bingley Harriers' & 'Bradford RCC'*

The 'event HQ' is 
Fisherman Inn 
Wagon Lane, 
BINGLEY, 
*BD16 1TS* (for users of 'Multi-Map' & sat-nav)

Starts @ 14:00
Cost? = circa £5.00 - £6.00

It is run under 'Fell Runners Association' rules/regulations, with Bradford RCC's John Rawnsley ('Mr Three Peaks Cyclo-Cross') having a keen interest in it


Whilst not being the _run of the mill _cross, it's certainly good fun!, with exactly the same course being used for runners & riders.
Starting from a field adjacent to the Leeds-Liverpool Canal at Dowley Gap (map attached), the course is clockwise; 'up the string, round the Ballooon, & back down the string'

Their own forum carried this message after one race;
*Quote *
_This has got to be the craziest race of the season. 
Unless I was seeing things I saw a guy dressed as Spiderman on a cross bike with a broken saddle........ 
Pregnant ladies taking numbers at the finish and a start view covered in grass........ 
Only when tilting the head backwards could you see the way to go it was that steep! 
A bit less muddy than last year in the start and finish fields, if my memory serves me right. 

Nice to see so many supporters. 
Nice to see that tree trunk as well....almost didn't!.....well placed marshall!!!!! 

I especially enjoyed the spectator cheers as you cleared rocks at the campsite road on the way back....just before nearly breaking a leg in the gully just beyond. 

Thanks to all the marshalls and the pub staff / landlord. 2 helpings of pie and peas and a pint reminded me why I'm not a good runner. 
Cracking event! _

*Unquote
*I have found out though, that I can run it far better than I can ride it**, now whether that was due to using my MTB (for working brakes given the depths of mud/peat/cow-shoot found in this race), or that it was too awkward/heavy to carry, I wouldn't care to say??

*My past results*
*2007 (ride) * = 54:16
Overall = 82/97
Category = 27th/32

*2008 (ride) =* 54:16 (same time as last year??, surely not)
Overall =134th/166 
Category= 38th/47

*2009 (run) =* 48:12 
Overall = 66th/129 
Category = 49th/93 
*2010 (run) *= 47:08 
Overall = 63rd/146 
Category = 41st/106

*2011 (run)* = DNF (branch in eye; scratched Cornea, blurred vision)

Therefore, I have _unfinished business_ with this race this time round, as I was aiming for a sub-45 minute time last year
Some photos;
http://picasaweb.google.com/1151559...=directlink&gsessionid=IdTmClyKsVaN_O-rYB0fKw#
http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=home&subtopic=photos&gallery=10harrcycdw&title= Harriers vs. Cyclists, 2010&photographer=Dave Woodhead


Sorry for carrying on a bit, but it's possibly my favourite fell-race, barring the 'Trunce'

* Notable Bingley-ites include;
Alistair & Jonny Brownlee (yes!, those Brownlees!)
Rob Jebb (multiple winner of the 'Three Peaks Cyclo-Cross, & the 'Three Peaks Fell-Race')
Richard Thackray (the ex Pace Research sponsored & GB cyclo-cross squad rider)
Aly Raw (former silver placed English Fell-Running Champion)

http://www.bingleyharriers.co.uk/html/h_v_cyclists/hvc.htm


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Sep 2012)

I realise that there may be other variations on this theme around the country, especially the famous_ 'Man v Horse v Bike'_ , but this one is close to home so to speak

Plus..._ Denby Dale Travellers _ organise (in December) a _'Man verses Bike'_ around the Denby Dale/Upper Cumberworth area of Kirklees, I've wanted to enter since starting riding again,but never could due to work-commitments/getting leave, but last year I managed it

http://denbydaletravellers.org.uk/ESW/Files/DENBY_DALE_TRAVELLERS_RUNNER_V_BIKE_2011.pdf

http://denbydaletravellers.org.uk/About_Us.html


----------



## Christopher (20 Sep 2012)

Looks like great fun! I love the suggestion on the website that 'ample washing facilities can be found in the nearby Leeds-Liverpool canal' 
Your event is 10th November which unfortunately is the same day as the Geoff Bewley 'cross race at Otterspool & that is my favorite race of the NW CX season: great course, location and atmosphere...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Sep 2012)

Christopher said:


> Looks like great fun! I love the suggestion on the website that 'ample washing facilities can be found in the nearby Leeds-Liverpool canal'


 
Oh it's certainly fun!!
Lots of struggling through calf-deep Cow trodden fields, concrete railway sleeper track, ducking under fallen trees, running over mill-pond dam walls, clambering through boulder-choked climbs.
If you run/ride on Glen Road (for ease), you're disqualified.
Rounding Baildon (& Hope) Hill with the peat suking at your shoes
All the while expecting bikes to come past you (till the riders find the next deep stretch of peat......)

Brilliant!! Every MTBer/cross-rider in theYorkshire/East Lancashire area ought to compete at least once


If you look at the picture of the start, that's also the descent to the finish, so any misjudging it (or not braking enough/sliding out on the mud) could theoretically result in passing through a barbed-wire fence, over the tow-path & into the (very cold) Canal


----------



## pubrunner (20 Sep 2012)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> . . . especially the famous_ 'Man v Horse v Bike'_


 
If you are referring to the race held in Llanwrtyd Well in Mid-Wales, the bikes are no longer part of the race and haven't been, for quite a few years.

When the bikes were allowed to take part, they won most years.

I've done the Man v Horse race, quite a few times and it is a cracking race - highly recommended !

I've actually beaten quite a few horses . . . but sadly, not the first one . . . that's only been done by a runner twice, whereupon they've been given very good cash prize.

The only fell race that I've done in your part of the world, is the Mickledon Straddle about 12-15 years ago, in *very* severe weather. I've never done a race in conditions like that - severe cold and a fair bit of snow. IIRC, Tim Austin won the race.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Sep 2012)

Oh!, & as well as the 'Man v Bike', Denby Dale Travellers also run (no pun really intended) 'Beat Badger'

This is a mini 'Race the Train', quite literally, as it's only about 4 miles (& 15" narrow gauge too), planned in conjunction with Kirklees Light Railway.
Sadly I missed it, due to a knee injury (having been told I could possibly run 'as a guest')
http://www.kirkleeslightrailway.com/
http://denbydaletravellers.org.uk/ESW/Files/MAN_TRIUMPHS_OVER_STEAM.pdf


The one in Wales is the big one @ 14 mile http://racethetrain.com/




pubrunner said:


> If you are referring to the race held in Llanwrtyd Well in Mid-Wales, the bikes are no longer part of the race and haven't been, for quite a few years.



Really!?!, shows how long it is since I took real notice of it!! 
I seem to recall that Tim Gould won a few times?





pubrunner said:


> I've actually beaten quite a few horses . . . but sadly, not the first one . . . that's only been done by a runner twice, whereupon they've been given very good cash prize.


Well done!



pubrunner said:


> The only fell race that I've done in your part of the world, is the Mickledon Straddle about 12-15 years ago, in *very* severe weather. I've never done a race in conditions like that - severe cold and a fair bit of snow.


\
Not done that one but did 'Ilkley Moor Fell-Race' in 2010, when it was almost abandoned due to the state of the roads for competitors actually driving there!!
5" - 6" of snow on the tops. & 20 yards visibility at points


----------



## pubrunner (21 Sep 2012)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> The one in Wales is the big one @ 14 mile http://racethetrain.com/


 
I've done that one 5 or 6 times; only beaten the train once, though 

It is a really great race - do it if you can !

Race the Train & Man v Horse are epic races and well worth the travel.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Oct 2012)

It's getting closer, as they (Bingley) were putting flyers on car windscreens at the 'Withins' fell-race on Sunday!

So, are there any forumites in the (reasonable distance) vicinity now thinking about entering??, be it riding (MTBs are equally accepted, but can be a disadvantage), or even perhaps running it?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Oct 2012)

Quite hacked off at the moment, as SWMBO has told me this evening of a family related happening on the same day that I'm expected to attend that will probably last less than 5 minutes
And, as is to be expected, it's not even hours later (or before the race), it's during the time I'd be out there

Almost a bloody year waiting for a return to this course, after last years DNF, & wanting to get a damned good time. 

Bugger, blast & buggeration!!!!!!


----------



## oldroadman (24 Oct 2012)

Go enjoy, they are all more "adventure events" rather than proper Cyclo-Cross races, which are about speed and technical ability. But just enjoy, if that's your thing. Mudplugging for ages over fells - great if you like that sort of thing - like Three Peaks - it's no coincidence that fell runners tend to win these events, rather than bike riders. Not for me, in my race days I preferred racing, not slogging.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Oct 2012)

Agreed, in a way, Rob Jebb, who's won the Three Peaks Cyclo-Cross 9 times did come from a fell-running background (having also won the 3 P fell-race)
Then again coversely, Tim Gould won it 7 times & came from a 'proper' cross background

I started riding cross before starting even running, let alone fell-races, & did enjoy the pace, precision, etc of cross. 

This event was something, that as you read, I initiallly rode, then decided to try running it - mainly to see if I could beat my (riding) times, and to finish ahead of other entrants that I knew.

It's still a race, obviously, with riders aiming to beat other riders, but also with the faster runners wanting to beat all the riders (& whatever combination you wish to choose)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Nov 2012)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Quite hacked off at the moment, as SWMBO has told me this evening of a family related happening on the same day that I'm expected to attend that will probably last less than 5 minutes
> And, as is to be expected, it's not even hours later (or before the race), it's during the time I'd be out there
> Almost a bloody year waiting for a return to this course, after last years DNF, & wanting to get a damned good time.
> 
> Bugger, blast & buggeration!!!!!!


 
And no doubt anyone who read this will have realised, that due to no report being filed, I didn't get there

Already pencilled in next years date (or the weekend it should be) 


The results are on the 'FRA' site, but there was a smaller than usual field (I'd have finished 48th - on my 2010 time)
http://fellrunner.org.uk/results.php?id=1757

Anyway, here's Eileen Woodheads photos (top of first fields);
https://picasaweb.google.com/110439573756197443848/HarriersVCyclists2012EW02

And Daves (top of Shipley Glen)
https://plus.google.com/photos/1104...ms/5809598773064292833?banner=pwa&gpsrc=pwrd1


----------

